# Porch Swing



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey folks:

Who's got a set of plans for a nice porch swing? I could make one out of my head, but I would like to see if anyone has something that would be nicer then what I'd come up with. Nothing too difficult, but something attractive.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Woody,
Woodcraft magazine just did one this past month. It was the April/May issue. You could make just the swing to hang from a porch ceiling, or they had plans for an A-frame to hold the swing also. Nice looking swing. Nice detailed plans.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd offer to try and help you out, but I think you're still mad at me.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I'd offer to try and help you out, but I think you're still mad at me.


I don't get mad, I get even.

And if you think I have nothing better to do then to think of you, or to even try and get even,your sadly mistaken. What's in the past, stays in the past. Creative differences will sometimes lead to heated debates. That's where it ends.

So feel free to 'help' any way you want.


----------



## robdelman (Jul 9, 2010)

My father in law build a backyard swing (suspended on it's own A-frame), which may be similar. I am not sure if he worked from plans, or just concocted it out of his head and made some basic jigs to make it work. I know he doesn't have much in the way of equipment (cheap table saw, cheap band saw, reasonable mitre saw, etc...). I could ask - it's a really nice piece, and I suspect it could be suspended from a porch as well, since the concept is the same.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*porch swings*

Its not plans, But you can Google Porch Swings Images and see alot? Then copy and build from your Mind, Some people can. But if not i belive you can also find where you can order plans as well.. Good Luck...


----------

